# barking mad!



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I've had a dreadful day, supposed to exchange contracts this week and move on February 12h. All looking highly unlikely due to dopey solicitors and slow agents... so I went out for a much needed cuppa and cake with Barney boy and he was adorable, and everyone oooh'd and aaaah'd over him and said isn't he gorgeous, hasn't he grown, isn't he gentle etc etc. He had a treat from the nice waitress (or rather, barista, I believe the young 'uns call people who make tea....) and sat looking quiet and gorgeous (see attached photo for proof). Anyhow, we had a lovely relaxing time and I felt calm again. 

We stepped outside and he immediately started barking at the _zebra crossing,_ then the fish and shop and then every bloody person who walked past or near us. This is not the first time he's barked at passers by or even people not passing by... this will not go down well in the new flat if he's going to bark at everyone he sees (particularly as one of the things that I am waiting for from the agent, is written consent that I can have my well behaved dog there!). 

So help please, how can I stop this barking behaviour?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear Lou that things are taking so long and it's all so stressful . 
Sorry I've just had to chuckle about this, partly because barney always looks so calm and this is what I have to put up with most of the time with Sid!
Hopefully someone will tell us both how to stop this, maybe it just adolescents


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

You're no bleedin help woman!  x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> You're no bleedin help woman!  x


No I know, but I could lie and say mine were the model cockapoos


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

You know I'd never believe you! x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

You know I couldn't lie to you! X


----------



## Pastaplease (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi, this is my first post on here. I have a beautiful 5 year old Cavapoo and have recently got a most wonderful Cockapoo puppy (she is 15 weeks old). My older dog is almost perfect, apart from the fact he barks excitedly when I take him out for a walk (just when I am getting ready, he's ok once we are out). The puppy has started barking in the last couple of weeks and I don't want it to escalate so I have tried something which appears to be working for both of them! I have a small plastic water bottle with a few coins in and I rattle it when they bark. It stops them immediately so far. It might be worth a try?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you, and welcome to the forum! And we'd like to see photos of your pup please! 

A previous trainer advised something similar with my last dog, but I think it might be regarded incompatible with the idea of positive reinforcement training, which is more acceptable nowadays. No doubt someone more knowledgeable will come along and explain better than me!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm guessing the good trainers would have you get his attention, keep him focused on you and praise him for keeping quiet while getting past what bugs him. My sister had a collar that blasted her Basset hound in the face with lemon scent when he barked. I'm sure no self respecting trainer would use one but it's what I'd likely do.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, thank you Fairlie, I've tried that but he's 'gone' by the time he starts barking! If I suspect he's going to bark then I will distract and praise him. Just hard to predict what might set him set off sometimes. I mean, a zebra crossing?!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear, that does seem as if it could be hard to predict! but I guess if he often barks at people you may have to address that first, can't give you too much help (sorry) other than getting his attention and keeping it on you as you pass by, i know a friend has just been given the water pistol advice for hers - again, not sure a positive only trainer gives that advice now I must admit i did try it with Dudley a couple of years ago and it quickly turned into a game! 
I have found a squeaker from a toy in your pocket (easy to get hold of here - give toy with squeaker - wait 10 mins, take squeaker out of Dudley's mouth!) - can be quite good at getting attention.


----------



## Bundle (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm no expert at all! But I think what's needed is to treat the good calm behaviour with a YESSS rather than treat to distract because the issue is still there xx


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Bundle said:


> I'm no expert at all! But I think what's needed is to treat the good calm behaviour with a YESSS rather than treat to distract because the issue is still there xx


Yesssss, absolutely! I knew distracting wasn't terribly helpful as it doesn't teach the little monkey anything!

Donna, I did the water squirting thing on my previous dog and he just drank it  A squeaky toy as a reward might be a good idea though 

Thank you!


----------



## Pastaplease (Jan 17, 2016)

this is my little one in her favourite position!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Barney  love you !
When you say he is barking - is he barking to say 'Hello, hello - look at me aren't I lovely - why aren't you worshipping me I am gorgeous' sort of a way. Or is it a 'I'm scared so I'm going to act tough' bark, or a 'watch out mum I'm just warning you there is something strange just there!' or is it a 'I'm going to rip your head' sort of a bark?

If he is scared and you then correct him with something like a spray or a shake of pebbles in a tin you may well make him more fearful.

If this happens when you are out walking I would immediately turn around and walk away from whatever he was barking at and as soon as he looks at you (with a WTF expression) ask him for a sit and treat him. If he is still straining over his shoulder keep walking briskly in a no nonsense way away until he relaxes and looks to you (praise and treat). Repeat ad naseaum until he doesn't bother barking at the object (or the person has disappeared).

Your walks may be long to very long for a while.

Once you have perfected this technique try adding a shhh just as you turn on your heel and start walking away - in time he will associated the shhh with you changing direction and he will look to you as you say it.

With Kiki who is capable of lying next to me on the sofa and barking at random noise outside I have found that putting my palm right in front of her face and saying 'stop' works (sometimes ).


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Pastaplease said:


> View attachment 110626
> this is my little one in her favourite position!


Love your little one - can we see your cavapoo too? I have a cavapoodlie poo (75%poodle 23% cava).


----------



## Pastaplease (Jan 17, 2016)

This is my lovely Cavapoo


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh my! She looks like my lovely Kiki - who is just the best and sweetest - we used to call her the Mary Poppins pup because she was practically perfect in every way. Sadly I think Dot has corrupted her a little!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sorry, Dawn not Donna!

Thanks Marzi, that makes sense. Though with the stopping when he pulls on the lead too, its a miracle we get anywhere! Its odd that he had had a lot of fawning attention in the cafe and this began as soon as we left - so maybe he was indeed telling everyone to look at him as he is so gorgeous! I will follow your advice, thank you.

Pastaplease, your pups look adorable!


----------



## Pastaplease (Jan 17, 2016)

He is practically perfect too! He was the reason we went for another poodle cross - but in my experience it was harder to find a breeder of Cavapoos that I was happy with, so we went Cockapoo! So far so good - the puppy is delightful and learning everything from her big 'brother'.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

And here is our usual evening pastime...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Love your little one - can we see your cavapoo too? I have a cavapoodlie poo (75%poodle 23% cava).


And what is the other 2% marzi?
If you were on about dot I'd now the answer would be tigger!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Janey153 said:


> And here is our usual evening pastime...


Ha bless Barney - he's almost like a fox stole worn around the neck!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

haha!! I usually have a foot on my head or shoulder too. He's barmy barney!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> And what is the other 2% marzi?
> If you were on about dot I'd now the answer would be tigger!!



Maths was never my strong point!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I think 2% perfection Marzi 

Totally agree with Marzi with the barking and the key to resolving any barking issues is working out first why the dog is doing it. I would be using the same sort of method. Also lots of work in busy environments with getting his attention and rewarding for not barking as people pass by.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry 'he' 
What is his name?


----------



## Pastaplease (Jan 17, 2016)

He's called Bob and the puppy is called Boo


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Dawn has made me realize that the only reason I have had any success with Rufus not barking is because he walks with a plug (ball) in his mouth. I take back everything I said about lemon sprays and such.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot can bark around her plug


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So can Rufus but it's muffled and is mitigated by tail wagging at ten wags a second or so.


----------

